# Anybody hear of Cal Hawk?



## indychips (Jan 9, 2012)

I am looking for an inexpensive jointer. Today, on Craigslist, one comes up for sale close to me. It's a Cal Hawk. Never heard of the brand, but its only $60 and it looks like it is in good shape. Here is a link to the ad: 

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tls/2837727170.html

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ShaneLyall (Jan 12, 2010)

I think HF sold them years ago but not sure. That one looks a lot like the one they sell now


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

About a hundred years ago, when I worked at an auto parts store, Cal-Hawk used to make some pretty cheap and cheesy tools. I'm surprised they're still around....

Author: The Other Casualty Of War


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

If it all checks out... bearings, motor, etc. I don't think you can go wrong for $60. 

It looks like many other Tiwaneese jointers I've seen.
It has adjustable out feed, and will work fine IMO. 

You will always be able to get your money back if you decide to upgrade.

Offer $50? :smile:


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a couple Cal Hawk HVLP spray guns and some minor hand tools. Didn't know they had jointers. Looks like a deal! Good luck with it.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

My first floor mount drill press was a cal-hawk that was made in 88. Thing was a tank and ran great. I'd jump on it for $60. Heck, I'd offer $45 and settle at $50.


----------



## SSN Vet (Feb 1, 2012)

my boss must have got a deal on cases of their tape measures, because they are the standard issue in our shop....

inches on one side and centimeters on the other :thumbdown:


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Years back Menards used to carry some of the Cal Hawk line, now they have Tool Shop. FIL has one of their benchtop drill presses and it actually is a pretty stout DP. I don't believe Cal Hawk was really an actual too company but was a name that was applied to some Made in Tawain tools that were sold as "house brands" by retailers.


----------

